# Home Theater Equipment List



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Monster Power Conditioner - HTS 3600MK II (Stereophile recommended) on 1/8th" sorbothane mat

My Computer (assembled w/choice parts, by me) 
- MoBo is MSI K9A2 Platinum 
- 8GB of Kingston HyperX RAM 
- HT Omega Claro+ Soundcard 
- Signal Fidelity Digital interconnect
- Asus BlueRay Disc Player
I listen to Pandora One (24/192khz) mostly and I am looking forward to a Fiber optic drop to the house. 

Denon - AVR 3805 on 1/8th" sorbothane mat

SPEAKERS: all have spiked feet; subwoofer is spiked to 1.5" butcher block which is spiked to the floor
- Mission 765's Front
- B&W DM303 Surround Side Speaker's on Walnut stands (still not finished) w/ .75" sorbothane pads
- Paradigm Center Channel w/ Focal mid drivers 
- Focal Cub2 Subwoofer Belkin "Blue Tube" low level analog interconnect w/Furutech RCA's

Power Cables - Furutech Silver Duplex receptacle 
- Furutech cables w/Furutech Plug and IEC ends for the Computer, Cub2 Sub and Denon AVR 
- Neotech Mains Cable for the Monster Power Conditioner w/Wattgate Gold Plug

Speaker cables
- MIT EXP3 for the Fronts and Surround 
- Esoteric Cable for the Center speaker

Vizio 32" Tv

All wires are subject to change Without Notice or Warning..., onder:

I am flabbergasted with the sound quality through such a meager system. Whatever is recorded lives on with such musical authenticity. :bigsmile: I like Rhodium and UPOCC I believe I will swap out Plugs, IEC's and Duplex receptacle one or two at a time. I would like to buy all at once and reduce break-in time but this stuff is priceeeeyyy.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

In My Livingroom

Denon 3805 AVR,Furutech 314Ag Power
w/Furutech FI-15 Plug & IEC
Signal Fidelity Digital Interconnect from PC
Sony BDP - 5580
Vizio 32" Monster 1000 HDMI
Home PC w/HT Omega Claro 24/192khz Sound Card
B&W DM303, Front and side surrounds
B&W LCR3 Center Furutech Cable
Focal Cub2 Sub Belkin "Blue Tube" low level sub interconnect
Focal 705's Rear surrounds
Kimber Kable 8VS Front L/R
Modified to 6VS Front Speaker Cables
Furutech S14 Center speaker cable
Monster side and rear speaker wire
Furutech 314ag, for PC and AVR & Tv
Pangea AC9 (sub), Power Cables
Monster Power HTS 3600 MkII
Neotech NEP-3001 Mains Power
MP HTS3600 Power Conditioner - Lg. Ferrite for I/O connections++

Read more: Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com - View Profile: Gregr


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

70" sharp aquos. Oppo bdp-93. 
Onkyo hts-7300
Logitech harmony 1100
Ps3
Xbox 360
Fios


----------



## Wazzul (Apr 21, 2012)

Epson Powerlight 3010 w/Elite Screens electric screen 
Onkyo TX-NR809 (powers surrounds), Marantz 5 channel amp L/C/R) 
Mirage HDT-F Center channel, Mirage OM14's L/R currently on the bench using Paradigm Mini Monitors
Polk in-wall RC65i surrounds x4
HSU Vtf2-Mk3 sub. 
X10 Lighting with ir remote control
Harmony 880 
Monster HDP2400
Sony 3d Blu Ray player
PS3
Xbox 360
Wii
HDMI distrbution to 4 other rooms including the master bath.


----------

